# opinions on this rack



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/POWER-CAGE-RACK-WEIGHT-BENCH-PACKAGE-FLAT-INCLINE-DECLINE-SQUAT-MULTI-GYM-/160927550724?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D7141323596780524208%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D160927550724%26

not sure if the link works as i dont know how to do it......seen this on ebay, seems a good price and good for home use what you guys think?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

It depends what your squatting as it has a limit of 250kg


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

not squating no where near 250 mate, you think it looks solid enough?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Not many people realistically squat over 250kg to be fair and do bear in mind there will be some 'allowance' in that so I reckon it would probably hold as much as 300kg but I'd not want to be doing that each week since you could be pushing your luck too far.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

danp83 said:


> not squating no where near 250 mate, you think it looks solid enough?


It looks ok to me but as @BLUE(UK) said don't push it to far  It should do good mate but I have never used one to compare it to.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

nice rack


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

it looks ok but seems quite cheap seeing as it has a bench aswell


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

ewen said:


> nice rack


stop looking at the pic:laugh:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> nice rack





danp83 said:


> stop looking at the pic:laugh:


He is a perv @danp83


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Looks decent and its a good price


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> He is a perv @danp83


so i see.lol cant blame him tho


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

danp83 said:


> it looks ok but seems quite cheap seeing as it has a bench aswell


Maybe the saying "if it sounds to good to be true....."

I am not sure of the make but if you search for a thread @Hotdog147 made a while back about a home gym I think people where saying they aren't amazing. You get what you pay for!


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Looks decent and its a good price


thats what i was thinking, at that price i can get about 250kg olympic weights and bars aswell and prob only cost bout £500


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Looks decent and its a good price


The rack or the avatar? :confused1:


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Maybe the saying "if it sounds to good to be true....."
> 
> I am not sure of the make but if you search for a thread @Hotdog147 made a while back about a home gym I think people where saying they aren't amazing. You get what you pay for!


yeah that saying did cross my mind but as i dont lift crazy weight im guessing it should be ok, if its not i guess i could sell and get a better one, im looking at others as we speak so not dead set on this but seems a good starting point


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

danp83 said:


> thats what i was thinking, at that price i can get about 250kg olympic weights and bars aswell and prob only cost bout £500


Seriously, can you lift 250kg on any lifts?

The reason I ask, I have in excess of 400kg and lucky if I lift half of it.

What I would do is decide what plates you will use, will you have olympic dumbbells? if so, you will want plenty of 5kg plates.


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> The rack or the avatar? :confused1:


the rack in the avatar cost alot more than a home gym:thumb:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Another thing to consider if doing overhead presses is how tall it is. I have my rack on some 2'' hardwood blocks to give the clearance(6'2 and arms like an orang-utan).


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Seriously, can you lift 250kg on any lifts?
> 
> The reason I ask, I have in excess of 400kg and lucky if I lift half of it.
> 
> What I would do is decide what plates you will use, will you have olympic dumbbells? if so, you will want plenty of 5kg plates.


no dont lift anywear near 250 so could stock up on 5kg and get some dumbells aswell,,,,cheers for that mate its a great idea


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Recommended Max Weight

• Load (Bar Holders) - 550 lbs / 250 kg

So long as rack pulls are'nt your thing, or you dont think you ever pull this of a rack, then it looks decent. Although there must be some cheaper 2nd hand ones around?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Bought a different rack off same buyer no problems:thumbup:


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Another thing to consider if doing overhead presses is how tall it is. I have my rack on some 2'' hardwood blocks to give the clearance(6'2 and arms like an orang-utan).


i do ohp on a smith at gym so will more than likely do them seated, garage is 230cm so not sure if id have room to stand


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Another thing to consider if doing overhead presses is how tall it is. I have my rack on some 2'' hardwood blocks to give the clearance(6'2 and arms like an orang-utan).


press outside the rack :whistling:


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

Aggression said:


> Recommended Max Weight
> 
> • Load (Bar Holders) - 550 lbs / 250 kg
> 
> So long as rack pulls are'nt your thing, or you dont think you ever pull this of a rack, then it looks decent. Although there must be some cheaper 2nd hand ones around?


im looking for second hand aswell but its tricky as it has to be reasinably local for pick up


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

danp83 said:


> yeah that saying did cross my mind but as i dont lift crazy weight im guessing it should be ok, if its not i guess i could sell and get a better one, im looking at others as we speak so not dead set on this but seems a good starting point


Like you say your not lifting crazy weights and if you need one the price is good but is it worth buying a slighty cheaper one to lose money on it when you sell it to buy an expensive one when you could just buy the expensive one straight away. I am a tight ar$e when it comes to money lol so always think of how to get things cheaper.

Have you tried Gumtree, preloved and similar?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Maybe the saying "if it sounds to good to be true....."
> 
> I am not sure of the make but if you search for a thread @Hotdog147 made a while back about a home gym I think people where saying they aren't amazing. You get what you pay for!


Yeah, I'm going to be getting all my equipment from powerhouse I think


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

mygym said:


> Bought a different rack off same buyer no problems:thumbup:


what rack did you get mate?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/power_cages/powerline_power_rack_grey/8847_p.html


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/power-rack-squat-rack-for-weight-training/1015929511

http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/power-cage-power-rack/1015884660

http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/power-squat-rack-145kg-weights--home-gym-fitness-equipment/1015742132

Found a few down south for you


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Like you say your not lifting crazy weights and if you need one the price is good but is it worth buying a slighty cheaper one to lose money on it when you sell it to buy an expensive one when you could just buy the expensive one straight away. I am a tight ar$e when it comes to money lol so always think of how to get things cheaper.
> 
> Have you tried Gumtree, preloved and similar?


trying these as we speak....i no what you mean bout money mate but im thinking it should be fine so not worth spending more, il still search though cant get anything till my rebate comes through....thank you tax man


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

ewen said:


> press outside the rack :whistling:


I'd do that but my garage isn't THAT big. It's only about 8' wide(single garage) so the rack is against a side wall with user facing either side wall if that makes sense.

I store dumbbells at the front of the rack/in front of mirrors so if I lift outside of the rack and have to drop the weights, they will land on my dumbbells.

This is why my set up aint so great when it comes to doing lunges, I have to compromise and use dumbbells and a divers weight belt(20kg).


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Hotdog147 said:


> Yeah, I'm going to be getting all my equipment from powerhouse I think


Thought I would show you this one I found

http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/marcy-pro-power-rack-olympic-weights-plus-more-may-split/1016008488

Not sure how far away it is from you but looks good.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

360 muscule

Did a review on it in equipment section


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

ewen said:


> http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/power_cages/powerline_power_rack_grey/8847_p.html


pretty much the same apart from the pull up bar, how you find it, strong and sturdy


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/power-rack-squat-rack-for-weight-training/1015929511
> 
> http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/power-cage-power-rack/1015884660
> 
> ...





danp83 said:


> trying these as we speak....i no what you mean bout money mate but im thinking it should be fine so not worth spending more, il still search though cant get anything till my rebate comes through....thank you tax man


Found a few ^^^^^


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

danp83 said:


> what rack did you get mate?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=193465


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

danp83 said:


> pretty much the same apart from the pull up bar, how you find it, strong and sturdy


i find it on google :whistling:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

There are a few cons in buying second hand, such as picking up. My first rack was a cheaper one from Powerhouse I think it was. Delivery free. There was nothing wrong with the rack but I always wanted another. I sold this rack to a lad on here for 80quid. He got a bargain.

I bought my second rack from a guy in Cannock if I remember rightly, it's 4x2 box section and rock solid. I had to pick that up but luckily I had a van at the time since it is huge and very few bolts(mostly welded). Going to Cannock was probably 25-30quid in fuel plus time.


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Thought I would show you this one I found
> 
> http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/marcy-pro-power-rack-olympic-weights-plus-more-may-split/1016008488
> 
> Not sure how far away it is from you but looks good.


all a bit far but cheers


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

BF stuff is ok to be honest. I had one of their racks a few years back and never had any probs with it.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I got mine for the same price, it's a good rack, mine has 2 cable pulleys though. That bench however is rickety as ****. So get the rack that comes with the pulldown section on the back and then buy a better bench imo.


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> I got mine for the same price, it's a good rack, mine has 2 cable pulleys though. That bench however is rickety as ****. So get the rack that comes with the pulldown section on the back and then buy a better bench imo.


id love one with at least a high cable but seem to be a lot more expensive so have to keep my eye out for a second hand one, cheers for the heads up on the bench mate


----------

